# The little saw that thought It could. Update on the HF saw mill



## hunterbuild (Feb 14, 2012)

I put a 22" X 14' pine on today. It took care of it, no problem. I'm canting up a batch of standing dead pine with the blue stain for a store interior I doing. I'm still using the blade that came with the saw. It has one tooth missing, but still cutting good. Some of the logs are little dirty so I'm using it till I ready to cut 1" stuff. I'm still very happy with the saw. It's very easy on gas and starts right up,although electric start would be nice. I got a nice 12"x12" cant out of the 22" log. It takes me about 30 min to cant a log from picking it up with the skid steer to leveling and turning the log. Takes a bit to turn the big ones by hand.


----------



## gemniii (Feb 15, 2012)

Please keep us updated
pics didn't work for me


----------



## cre73 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pics don't work for me either.


----------



## cre73 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pics work now, looks good.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks good. What's the lumber to be used for?


----------



## mesupra (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks great, I have heard rumor that the mill occasionally sells on sale for 1699.99 is this true, if so it doesn't seem like it would take long to pay for itself.


----------



## 820wards (Feb 15, 2012)

hunterbuild said:


> I put a 22" X 14' pine on today. It took care of it, no problem. I'm canting up a batch of standing dead pine with the blue stain for a store interior I doing. I'm still using the blade that came with the saw. It has one tooth missing, but still cutting good. Some of the logs are little dirty so I'm using it till I ready to cut 1" stuff. I'm still very happy with the saw. It's very easy on gas and starts right up,although electric start would be nice. I got a nice 12"x12" cant out of the 22" log. It takes me about 30 min to cant a log from picking it up with the skid steer to leveling and turning the log. Takes a bit to turn the big ones by hand.



Here is the pictures.
jerry-


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 15, 2012)

nice work. this setup is getting put on my shortlist for sure!


does any one know ,ive heard that the bandsaw and/or frame set up is a hudson?


----------



## hunterbuild (Feb 15, 2012)

I got it for $1700 shipped to my door. It was back ordered forever. That was last year,now their $2400,but there's always a coupon somewhere. It was made in China,there's a Canadian company selling them with a bigger engine. See earlier posts. I made new track so I can cut up to 19'+. The wood is for a store remodel. Most of it will be cut to 1". It will be used inside and out as paneling. This job should pay for it, next I need a planer.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 15, 2012)

1700 seem like a great price, the rail system in the pics is not what the mill comes with? Is the factory rail system adequate?


----------



## hunterbuild (Feb 15, 2012)

It only came with track to cut 9'. It was cheaper to build new track than order extensions, which would have been on back order. I was lucky to find 3"x4" angle 22' long for $75 a piece. I also wanted them it one piece so in cane load them on the side of my trailer and haul my skid steer together.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't tell from the photo's, so I'll ask....

How are the rails mounted? Nailed into the ground, some kind of structure under everything, or ??
Have you tested the set-up on any hardwood yet?


Scott (sure is purty pine) B


----------



## hunterbuild (Feb 16, 2012)

It is on the ground and leveled with wood bocks and fine tuned with wood shingles. Plan on beefing up the track with a frame and putting some levelers of some kind. Think a foot or so off the ground would be good. I cut one piece of oak that gave me a 7"x8" cant. It cut that petty easy. The real test will be if I can get some big oak or elm.


----------



## gemniii (Feb 16, 2012)

discounthunter said:


> nice work. this setup is getting put on my shortlist for sure!
> 
> 
> does any one know ,ive heard that the bandsaw and/or frame set up is a hudson?


It was a previous HF sawmill that was made by Hudson.


----------



## hunterbuild (Feb 16, 2012)

This one is not the Hudson one. This is a China made. Also sold by a Canada company under a different name with a different motor.


----------



## DaltonPaull (Feb 16, 2012)

hunterbuild said:


> This is a China made. Also sold by a Canada company under a different name with a different motor.



I think it’s these guys: Portable Sawmills for sale. Woodland Mills Ontario Canada Between that knowledge and the info from hunterbuild the HF mill is starting to seem legit.

If I was in the market for a small sawmill I think my biggest consideration would be the 21” max board width. I could still use the CSM for the big stuff but what would be a reasonable crossover point to make it worthwhile?


----------



## Brenda666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Please keep us updated
pics didn't work for me


----------



## AndyB89 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very Nice I also was looking at this mill but it was on back order forever! Could you possibly take photos of the head and how it runs ect. Any mechanical issues? I assume you could reenforce the track if needed. Any info to push me into getting it would be good  . Looks like it cuts beautifully!


----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like it works great. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## hunterbuild (Feb 16, 2012)

Will be milling this week end. will take some more pic. So far no problems.


----------



## gemniii (Feb 25, 2012)

Not to hijaack the thread
BUTT
There's one for sale in Elkton, Md I just saw on fleabay. Bid was up to $1450.


----------

